# Might be getting a dog



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

After the death of our elderly dog in the summer of last year, we might be able to get a new dog. This is the girl my mom and I have our hearts set on. We have been wanting a pit for a while now. https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33033504


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

She looks sweet, Give her a home.


----------



## SilentLake (May 3, 2016)

What a charming girl. She's got such a beautiful smile! Pits are the sweetest dogs, I've never met one that wasn't easy-going and sweet tempered. Let us know when you get her settled in!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope we are able to get her, but if not I am sure we will find a beautiful fur baby.


----------

